# Closest saltwater fishing place in va near fairfax va



## tripleheetheet

Hey guys and gals,,

just wondering where the good spots are in va to do saltwater fishing .. the closer to nova or fairfax the better.. gas gouge is in effect


----------



## JimInVA

You may want to head about an hour to the east of you... to Sandy Point State Park in east Annapolis. You'll be fishing in the upper Chesapeake Bay... where many a fine striper has been pulled in from the shore, there (hint - bloodworms). You may also want to post your question in the Maryland forum as well. Also, if you were not aware, Maryland and Virginia have a reciprocal agreement in place for [at least] saltwater fishing. Your VA license is accepted in MD... and vice versa. Good luck with your fishing endeavors!

Jim


----------



## Lineside_Addict

tripleheetheet said:


> Hey guys and gals,,
> 
> just wondering where the good spots are in va to do saltwater fishing .. the closer to nova or fairfax the better.. gas gouge is in effect



Well the closest absolute place is probably Annapolis or St. Mary's County areas... I'd name a few places but for someone like you there are probably too many "sashimi eaters" there so I'm not going to bother... wouldn't want you to have to mingle with the likes of us. [Sarcasm fully intended... ignorant statements beget sarcastic statements - see below quote]



tripleheetheet said:


> ... Anyways' aqualand last week was dead, and mattapeake was dead but already seeing everyone out there, esp the asians. get the sashimi. hahha


----------



## HuskyMD

Technically, the closest is probably the occoquan. But I agree, SPSP is your best bet.


----------



## Aaron T

JimInVA said:


> Also, if you were not aware, Maryland and Virginia have a reciprocal agreement in place for [at least] saltwater fishing. Your VA license is accepted in MD... and vice versa. Good luck with your fishing endeavors!
> 
> Jim


that is for the Chesapeake Bay, I dont think it covers the Atlantic side (just in case)


----------



## Lineside_Addict

The reciprocity of licenses extends to both coastal and Chesapeake Bay regions for MD and VA (not including any region under the Potomac River Fisheries Commission or jurisdiction falling under freshwater regulations).


----------



## Aaron T

sorry, i wa obviously confused. i thought it was just the Bay, thanks for clearing it up


----------



## skunk king

3rd or 4th Sandy Point, but they brag about 30 inch stripers so you shouldn't expect many big girls.


----------



## ILV2F5H

What species are you targeting?


----------



## rhodenhome

I posted this same question last fall, we have been to SPSP for crabbing and had a great time. You might also want to head to the southern Potomac around the 301 bridge and South of there. I will be giving Westmoreland State Park a try this weekend it's about 2 hours from ffx co. Were at Belvoir. Good luck and if you find any mother places please let me know. Oh there is the western shore of the Chesapeake. Chesapeake beach, I heard they haVe a pier but never been there. Again let me know if you find anything and I will do the same.


----------



## tonymac

Lineside_Addict said:


> Well the closest absolute place is probably Annapolis or St. Mary's County areas... I'd name a few places but for someone like you there are probably too many "sashimi eaters" there so I'm not going to bother... wouldn't want you to have to mingle with the likes of us. [Sarcasm fully intended... ignorant statements beget sarcastic statements - see below quote]


must be a red neck, ifish every year, and from the md area..i always have big 24k chain and budda charm...hop to see yu this year


----------

